# Please give me some advice :(



## gentle_soul

Hello,

PERSONAL INFORMATION
My name is Paul and I am currently a mechanical engineering student who is heavily interested in bio-medical engineering. I have multiple year of engineering experience through international clubs, projects, and various other outlets; furthermore, I am also a bio-medical engineering assist in a regenerative lab where I help design and create devices that will be directly used in his lab. 


REAL QUESTION 
I studied abroad in Hong Kong and I loved it; however there is more to see in this world and I would love to experience life in Japan.I would love to work there and I am hoping a few people in the community might be willing to give me some insight about how I should go about it.


-How should I network, make connections, etc?
-What was your personal experience when going abroad?
-How did you get the opportunity to go abroad?
-What are some things I should look out for or what should I do that will help me the most?


my passport is set till 2023, I have no records, debts, etc and I am willing to move. 

PLease help me better understand this processes.


----------



## larabell

The first step is to find someone who will hire you and sponsor you for a working visa. If you search through previous posts on this forum you will find a number of suggestions for online job sites but I have no personal experience with any of those sites. If another forum member has any information related to your specialty, perhaps they might post suggestions but you're likely going to have to do some homework of your own here.

One suggestion would be to find a company in your home country which also has an office in Japan. If you build up a reputation with such a company, you may be able to get them to send you over on assignment. That would be preferable since then most of the logistics would be taken care of.

Perhaps you could ask around at your school to see if anyone has connections with companies in Japan. Most universities have a placement office and they may have a list of potential employers you could contact.


----------



## Raffish_Chapish

Fresh out of uni with little work experience or Japanese language skills? - your best bet is teaching English to get you here. Then when you are here you can look at other things more of interest to you...you'll have a lot more chance at getting something if you are in the country.


----------



## gentle_soul

@larabell Thank you  
That give me something to start toward


----------



## Raffish_Chapish

Oh you're welcome!


----------



## gentle_soul

*Sorry, I didnt forget you*

Thank you for helping as well


----------

